# Fish choices for ten gallon



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I have been reading through your forums, and now am better informed as to some of the interesting fish choices available for small planted aquariums.
In your opinion, for someone who is a newbie to planted tanks, what fish would you choose for a ten gallon?
I was particularly interested in either the small rainbows (blue eyed or celebe type), Apistogrammas, or German Blue Rams. I also wanted to have Cherry and/or amano shrimp as a cleanup team. Are any of these fish choices incompatible with the shrimp in a planted tank?
What's a good beginner fish?


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

I don't recomend rams or any Cichlids, Maby some kind of small tetras?, Danios, or maby a few Neons  .
You must have a filter, and since fish produce Ammonia which is toxic you should do 25% water changes to get rid of the ammonia waste. 
 Just let me know what happens.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

LOL i'm on a big amano shrimp craze. I recommend it to anyone =p Just plain love those guys,


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would not recommend Rainbows even the small ones need a lot of swimming space and are much happier kept in shoals.

I would stick with small fish. A great little, hardy, active, colorful fish is the male Endler. You could also add a male Guppy with the male Endlers. Another fish I would consider is White Clouds, they also like being kept in a group of 4-6.

All the above fish would do great with shrimp, Cherry or Amanos.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

If you want something exotic you can use a pair of Dwarf Gouramis, great community fish. I'm sure you'll be amazed by the courtship. :wink:


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

A charming little fish with plenty of personality would be the miniscule T. pumilis (Sparkling gourami). I have a pair in my own 10g, and they are great. A pair of german blue rams would also work. I don't see any reason why not. 

However, in these small setups, I would be more inclined to recommend some of the small characins like the glowlight tetra, red phantom tetra, and cardinal tetra. 

Guppies can also work.

Carlos


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

Ah. Is the concern more size? I've kept dwarf gouriamis in the past very successfully. I've never had a pair, however, as I believe LFS only get in the males, at least around here. 
I don't really want to have a mishmash of fish. I was looking more for a 1 species tank with some form of algae cleaning organism.
Are shrimp too difficult for beginners? Do you recommend fish first or shrimp first? How long after initial setup (or how long after tank chem stabilizes)?


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

One last question.. I know the books tell you 1 inch of fish per gallon. How does this rule apply to planted tanks? Less fish? More fish?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

If you go Endlers or guppy route, remember they will interbreed. I have both kept in separate tanks. The endlers are always on the go compared to my guppies.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think Shrimp are difficult as long as you have clean water conditons. If you're going to add both shrimp and fish I'd personally go with the shrimp first.

IMO, you'd be pushing your limits with the Dwarf Gourami's in a 10, but with plenty of water changes I'm sure it could be done, but I wouldn't put much else in the tank.

As for the 1" per gallon rule, it's way too vague whether you have plants or not. You could have a 2" Silver Dollar which is about as tall as it is long, or a 2" skinny fish and the SD would give you more than 10 times the mass.


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

The 1 inch per gallon rule usually is used for the tetras and other rather small tropical fish, the rules change with diffrent types of fish. 
I would say since a Gouramis could become 2 to 3 inches (i think) 
You should give them 3 to 4 gallons each so you could have about 3 
with maby a snail (a friendly one who won't eat your plants)or maby a small type of shrimp. 
But personaly the size of the tank is too small for 3 Gouramis, since these guys could get somewhat agressive with each other... 


I think you should get just some kind of small peaceful fish, or maby just simply get 1 fish... Bettas do great and he/she would be extremly happy 
to have a nice 10 gallon to him self. 

Anyways good luck


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

The 1 inch per gallon rule usually is used for the tetras and other rather small tropical fish, the rules change with diffrent types of fish. 
I would say since a Gouramis could become 2 to 3 inches (i think) 
You should give them 3 to 4 gallons each so you could have about 3 
with maby a snail (a friendly one who won't eat your plants)or maby a small type of shrimp. 
But personaly the size of the tank is too small for 3 Gouramis, since these guys could get somewhat agressive with each other... 


I think you should get just some kind of small peaceful fish, or maby just simply get 1 fish... Bettas do great and he/she would be extremly happy 
to have a nice 10 gallon to him self. 

Anyways good luck 


(Jans- Silver Dollars become huge, 5 inches long if im not mistaken)


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

You're right, Black O.... I have some SD's that are much bigger than 5", but I was just using a juvie as an example for deep bodied fish compared to small, narrow bodied fish.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

But getting one fish would rule out many smaller fish choices suited to a ten gallon aquarium. (ie tetras, barbs, even guppies prefer or need communal circumstances)
And no, I am not setting up a ten gallon to tick a betta in it. I have HM bettas, but they are not going in my planted ten!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

If the tank is heavily planted with a good bio filter and you do reguar maintance and have healthy conditions, the sky is the limit, with in reason of course. I have 3 10 gallon aquariums. One has 8 (was 10 at one point but I squased one and one died of unknown reasons) neon tetras, one has 13 black neons tetras, 2 platies, 2 platie fry, 2 amano shrimp and one oto. No problems with . The black neons lool great in the moderate lighting levels i have. The other 10 has 4 zebra danios, 3 golden barbs, a fire barb and a betta. All fish and shrimp, in all the tanks live in very peaceful harmony with each other. Never any fights of territorial issues. The moderately light 10 gallon has a very high fish load but there are tons of plants and always make sure to clean the filter carefully just to ensure I never get rid of all the bacteria in the media (inly change 1/2 at a time) 

Personally I would recommend a school of smaller tetras or a school and a pair of "show" fish like platies, endlers or something. One thing I have been wanting to do though, but am out of tanks, is to do a school of cory pygmea (spelling) and a pair of endlers or killies or apistos.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

And remember, it all comes down to waste production too. For example, a pair of Kribs produce as much waste as 30 Neons.

BTW, a pair of Apisto's would work.


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

iris600 said:


> But getting one fish would rule out many smaller fish choices suited to a ten gallon aquarium. (ie tetras, barbs, even guppies prefer or need communal circumstances)
> And no, I am not setting up a ten gallon to tick a betta in it. I have HM bettas, but they are not going in my planted ten!


Well Sorry, im just trying to help you so calm down.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

In the feb 2005 issue of _Aquarium Fish _they have a good little bit in the aquabits section on the 1" per gallon rule...

1-inch-per-gallon rule is actually a guideline

1) The rule only works on fish up to 3 inches long.
2) As the fish grows, it changes height and width, too. When a fish doubles in length, it's mass/volume increases 8X.
3) Shape is also a factor. Compare a 1" Tetra to 1" goldfish, so the output of waste is not equal.

Iris...If you want to go with a species tank then I think male Endlers & Guppys would make a nice combo along with some shrimp. If you choose Gouramies then Honeys stay small about 1 1/2" full grown.

Ok, Iris600/Black Orando lets play nice. [smilie=n:


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm sorry, oranda, I didn't mean to come off as being upset. I was simply wondering if it would be healthy to keep a schooling fish such as a tetra singy.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

So, within the breadth of this posting, some people have said a pair of apistos wouldn't work, while some have said they will. 
I am also considering getting rid of my ten, or keeping it as backup, and replacing it with a 15 or 20 high (both are 24" long, but the 20gal is wider).


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

A 10 gallon is a great size for a Q-tank or hospital tank if you decide to move up to a bigger tank. There's nothing saying that a group of Neons won't work in a 10 (you could have at least 10 of them in there), but if you do decide to move up to something like a 20, it would give you a few more options.

It occured to me that Cherry Barbs would be a nice choice for a 10 gallon too. They are often overlooked, but a very nice looking fish.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes, cherry barbs are quite nice. I actually jumped the gun and just bought a tank inhabitant before it's set up, he's currently living in my planted betta jar... I found shrimp labelled "cleaner shrimp" at a local pet store and got a gravid female. I believe it's the plain colored version of the cherry red shrimp.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I should say I've had the shrimp since last wed, and she's doing well. She hangs out in the watersprite and does her thing. Changes from a darker brown to an opaque tan color.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Raul-7 said:


> If you want something exotic you can use a pair of Dwarf Gouramis, great community fish. I'm sure you'll be amazed by the courtship. :wink:


I found it impossible to find a female dwarf gourami here in Atlanta Ga.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Raul-7 said:


> If you want something exotic you can use a pair of Dwarf Gouramis, great community fish. I'm sure you'll be amazed by the courtship. :wink:


I was going get a pair of dwarf gouramis for my 10g tank. Could not find a female, though here in Atlanta GA.


----------



## toxic69 (Nov 7, 2007)

i allways find that tetras dont school in small numbers in small tanks they just kind of hang out on there own they need a bigger fish in the tank and larger numbers to get them to school properly if they are alone and dont feel the need to school for safty they just dont, For a ten gallon tank a few tiger barbs will school socially and play together. or you could go with paradise fish they are cool and stay small or flag fish they are good also there are plenty of fish that stay small you could use rather than keep tetras in small numbers.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I prefer non-schooling fish in my 10G tank. I had 3 platy that did well in the 
10G. Unfortunately the betta didn't like them so they went bye bye. Now my 10G contains 2 female betta, 1 ram cichlid, and 3 ottos'.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

I don't think anyone mentioned micro-rasboras. I have a dozen in my 10g (maculatas). They're really nice looking fish. They're relatively hardy, not spooked easily, and school together nicely. They will make your ten gallon tank look huge with the right plant selection.


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

I have had many different types of fish in ten gallon tanks before mainly when I first started with keeping aquariums years ago. I once even had a jack dempseyAcichlid in one for a long time. The point being you CAN get a large fish load to live in a small tank with high maintenance (frequent chaning of the water and so on) but I look at it as almost cruelty now to not give fish the space they should have. 
To me a 10 gallon is now only for a few fish (like three tigers barbs) or very small minnow species like the very small tetras and danios.


----------



## LillianDouglas (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a 10gallon 6 zebra danios tank w/1 live plant in would it be okay to put 1or 2 oto's in the tank .,


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

LillianDouglas said:


> I have a 10gallon 6 zebra danios tank w/1 live plant in would it be okay to put 1or 2 oto's in the tank .,


I think so. For Oto's don't need much swimming room. Don't count on the tank supplying them with enough algae. The zebra danios can get up to 3 inches. Thus when they get up to that size the tank will overstocked. I believe compensation for overstocking can be done by adding more plants. For the plants will thrive from the fish waste.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

iris600 said:


> Ah. Is the concern more size? I've kept dwarf gouriamis in the past very successfully. I've never had a pair, however, as I believe LFS only get in the males, at least around here.
> I don't really want to have a mishmash of fish. I was looking more for a 1 species tank with some form of algae cleaning organism.
> Are shrimp too difficult for beginners? Do you recommend fish first or shrimp first? How long after initial setup (or how long after tank chem stabilizes)?


Size can be a problem I wouldn't keep more than 10 1inch to 2inch fish in an unplanted 10gal tank
but if you keep a moderately to heavily planted tank you could go with 10 1 to 2 inchers and a few
shrimp as the plants will help cycle the ammonia and produce oxygen but you will need to do
weekly water changes religiously or you will get algae blooms.

My current 12 gallon eclipse community tank has six Celestial Pearl Danio's, three Coral Red Pencilfish,
three glofish (my seven year olds favorites) and a few cherry shrimp in hiding (not sure how many at
this point but not allot).

I still have to worry about algae but it's not a huge deal as I do 30% water changes once a week
and I scrub the tank regularly. I am thinking about putting a couple of loaches in to help but haven't
decided on a smallish species yet.

- Brad


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

bradac56 you sure are working hard on your tank. Must be a way you could cut down your work. Perhaps adding some Otocinclus Catfish would help? Some use flourish excell, a plant fert. It kills algae majority of time.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Be different, put in some Dwarf Aquatic Frogs. They are a perfect size for a 10 gallon. They are compatible with the majority of fish and shrimp, but I would not put them in with something that has a mouth big enough to consume them(Talking Cat Fish) or put them in with nippy fish like zebra danios. They are not all that demanding, but do require decent water quality, so I would do water changes every week or two weeks if I kept them.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, this is an old thread... 

Yes, the micro-rasboras are an excellent choice for a smaller tank. They are also good tank mates with shrimp, so it's the best of both worlds.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Another fish I found that does well in a 10 gallon tank are some of the killifish. They are colorful and hardy. They don't need a filter. Only problem with them is they jump. Some can even jump out of the small hole a sponge filter tube goes through. Also some are annuals and some are non-annuals.


----------



## Greenleaves420 (Apr 26, 2008)

i have a 15 gallon tank its moderatley almost heavilly planted...in this tank i put 3 sarpae longfin tetras 3 bleeding heart tetras 2 platys 3 unknown(forgot the name) tetras and a guppy has 2 but 1 died...oh i also put a dwarf clown pleco stays about 2 inches


----------

